# Hanover Co, VA - #125327 F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

Hanover County Animal Control 
12471 Taylor Complex Lane
Ashland, VA 23005 
Phone: 804/365-6485 Fax: 804/365-6488 

http://hanovercounty.animalshelternet.com/adoption_animal_details.cfm?AnimalUID=125327


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, that face!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm checking with VGSR Intake to see if we can take her.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed. VGSR??


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't heard anything. The intake person at VGSR was having a hard time locating her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Debbie from VGSR confirmed Shelter adopted


----------

